# Christmas Fulu Riparium



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I am really interested in this idea, a species tank for fulu, but with lots of live papyrus growing out of the tank in a riparium fashion, like their natural habitat in Lake Kanyaboli. May main question is how deep the water in the tank should be for them?


----------

